# Hobie Compass



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I am stuck between the Outback and Compass. I've heard a few bad things about the compass like the deck if you stand has a lot of flex to it and also that the seat does not stay strapped down. But I like the price and I don't plan on standing anyway. Has anyone bought one or test drove one?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I took one for a 20 minute demo and found it to be fairly comfortable. My knees just couldn't take the up and back pedal movement. Definitely a viable option, but try before you buy though. I think you might want to try a few other pedal drives as well. I tried a couple and glad I did too.


----------



## Playin hooky (May 7, 2018)

I would go with an outback


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Outback.


----------

